# raiden blackhawk bindings



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

just ordered skate banana 152. trying to decide on bindings. Everyone says union force but looking at raiden blackhawk bindings. Any experience with Nitro?


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

Union Force ,Rome Targa/390 make up 70% of the binding recommendations you'll see here. I'd recommend googling :laugh: some reviews on those Raiden's and going from there. 

Here is BA's review to get you started: The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Nitro Team Gullwing with Raiden Blackhawks my take 

They sound solid, I say go for it!


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

Brociety.com: Raiden Bindings Raiden 0 Snowboard Binding - $69.99 - 63% off

Raiden o's for $70! Jump on it!


----------

